

In ‘Unicorn Hire,’ Mixpanel Lures Top Sales Executive from New Relic - juanplusjuan
http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/BL-VCDB-15430

======
gdilla
Anybody have their own stories about being recruited this hard?

